# New chips on a new mill



## jmarkwolf (Apr 8, 2018)

I bought a new ACER 3VS 9x49 recently, and fabricated this collet rack yesterday. It bolts to the turret bolts at the top of the column. The old Bridgeport I sold had a similar one that I liked a lot so I fabricated a new one with some extra space for accessories.

I drew it up in Autocad, printed it out actual size, taped it to 1/4inch thick aluminum plate, screwed that to 3/4inch MDF, and center punched the centers of all the holes.




Below is after boring all the holes with Hougen annular cutters. I haven't yet 'transplanted" the DRO yet because my new longer scale for the X-axis hasn't arrived yet, so I used a combination of using the hand wheels (near zero backlash) and eyeballing the center punches.




After cutting out the form on the bandsaw.




Deburred, and scotch brighted. The small 4-bolt pattern is for the base of a halogen lamp.




On the job.




Another view,


----------



## tweinke (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like a very nice addition to your new mill!


----------



## malmac (Apr 16, 2018)

It makes life so much easier when things have a place to be put and of course when they get put there.


mal


----------



## Ray C (Apr 16, 2018)

malmac said:


> It makes life so much easier when things have a place to be put and of course when they get put there.
> 
> mal



LOL:  Wish I could hit the like button more than once!

Ray


----------



## malmac (Apr 16, 2018)

Here are some pics from my workshop - I guess just to show that I try hard to have a place for things to belong and put things back so I can find them next time. Makes work a lot easier.

Mal


----------



## Ray C (Apr 16, 2018)

malmac said:


> Here are some pics from my workshop - I guess just to show that I try hard to have a place for things to belong and put things back so I can find them next time. Makes work a lot easier.
> 
> Mal
> 
> ...




Hi Mal...   I'm not setup to make custom drawer liners but I would makes ones like yours if I was.   Here's what I'm going with instead.  For starters, I've ordered a couple of each.  





And of course, a roll of the drawer liner material.   This rubberized stuff is great.  I've got it in all my current boxes.



Oh, I can't wait until my toolboxes arrive...

Ray


----------



## malmac (Apr 17, 2018)

Ray, lots of different ways to make your workshop work for you. Plastic trays are good and I had not thought about the rubberised lining for various locations - that is a good idea.

Mal


----------

